# Salad Bowl Finish in Canada



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey fellow woodchucks….

I'm knee deep in wood chips and sawdust making cutting boards right now.

On the recommendation from a LJ, I am looking for a salad bowl finish in Canada that I can cut with mineral spirits so it will flow through the end/edge grain better than just mineral oil. Rockler sells General Finishes but will only ground ship.

Any help from my fellow LJ's, especially those of us living in the frozen north?

Cheers and thanks…Don


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

Don,
Lowes is breaking into Canada now, and they sell a salad bowl finish if there is one of them in the neighborhood..?

I used it on a few boards I made, but never cut it .. straight from the can and it worked well.

Gator


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Gator…

As a matter of fact, they built one about 5 minutes from my house )

I'll check them out.

Thanks…Don


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

Anytime..
By the way.. I was checking out your projects… you do some very nice work…

Gator


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Gator….much appreciated


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I checked with Lowes and asked for either 'General Finishes' or salad bowl finish.

The awkward silence on the other end of the phone told all…..


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

Don,
Just checked mine.. "Watco" Butcher Block oil from Lowes, and "General Finishes" salad bowl finish from Rockler.. I use them both with the same results. Sorry if I confused things, but like I said.. no issues with either.

Gator


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

NP Gator.

I found a supplier of General Finishes SB Finish in Toronto so I purchased some from there and am having it shipped to me.

Thanks…Don


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

5 minutes away? you should have just went down there and looked in the isles yourself. You can never rely on a lowes worker to know and understand what it is you want. You could have something in your hands right now….


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I just Googled Lee Valley and they carry at least one finish, might be good to know for next time.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

right now, I'm using the Beeswax Salad Bowl Finish for my final coat. I apply Mineral Oil prior to that but I'm not getting the oil to penetrate like I want. I just received two pints from the supplier in Toronto yesterday, just in time for my next batch of boards so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

HD also sells Watco butcher block finish.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Rob….

I checked at HD yesterday and they want ~$16 for an itty bitty can of the Watco….


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

Claphams Is a Canadian company that has a number of products. I use their beeswax/mineral oil product after I buff out the oil finish on my bowls.


----------

